# Boat Trailer Title



## OBXFISHN (Oct 8, 2007)

Just bought a boat and trailer last night from out of state and I have a question about trailer titles in North Carolina:

The trailer has no title, only registration and bill of sale. How much trouble is it to get the title in NC with this?


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*tralier*

Bring both to D.M.V. and they will issue you a Title.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

once you have a title, get it registered in maine. it's like 90 bux for 5 years. you send them money, they send you plates. seriously. 

here are 2 links.

http://www.maine.gov/sos/bmv/registration/trailers.htm

http://www.mbi-trailers.com/register/


----------



## OBXFISHN (Oct 8, 2007)

stupidjet said:


> once you have a title, get it registered in maine. it's like 90 bux for 5 years. you send them money, they send you plates. seriously.
> 
> here are 2 links.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## gtodave (Mar 19, 2008)

How do I go about doing this in Maryland?


----------



## gtodave (Mar 19, 2008)

gtodave said:


> How do I go about doing this in Maryland?


bump?

I don't have a title for my new trailer...any tips?


----------



## OBXFISHN (Oct 8, 2007)

gtodave said:


> bump?
> 
> I don't have a title for my new trailer...any tips?


Try clicking the link for Maine registration and read the instructions. They also have contacts on the website.


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

90 for 5 years? I think I paid 120 for a permanent trailer tag on mine in VA


----------

